# Truth is my Weapon - Ebook short



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/truth-is-my-weapon-eBook.html

Anyone tried this yet? Anything Alpha Legion is usually awesome.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I've downloaded and read it. Nothing much to tell really, nothing really happens.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

CoTE. Bearer of the Word of bad news.


----------



## SecretsAndLies (Feb 17, 2014)

Well that's a bit of a bummer. Is it worth $6 anyway?


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Is it worth $6 anyway?

Not in any universe


----------

